# Fishing



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I'm 12 years old and just starting to fish. I will be fishing on the Bob Sykes bridge for the first time. What bait should I use to catch Black Snapper, Specs, Flounder and Red Fish? Also, what is the best way to rig my pole for each fish if different? I have a 2 hook rig with a 2oz weight at the bottom. Is there a better time of night to fish? Thank you in advance!


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Use a carolina rig to catch anything you mentioned with live shrimp preferably. Frozen if you have to. You can also use ly's on the same setup. You can also try using some gulp shrimp and just let it sit out on the bottom and bump it every few seconds.


----------



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

thank you any other tips i will take


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Observe the other anglers Brandon, especially the ones that consistently catch fish.

Ask them about rigging for different fish and conditions, you should get some good onsite advice.


----------

